# Fresh Water Tank Flush



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay - brand new TT but where we picked it up from had sulfer water








We are going to flush the fresh water tank before we fill it up to take off for dry camping.

Am I right in thinking that if I add one cup of beach to the tank - then fill it up and empty it - it will be good to fill up for the trip?

Thanks for any advice.

action


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

yup, will prolly take several flushes of water after that to remove the bleach taste.
You can add some baking soda to a tank of water after you flush and that helps get the bleach taste out.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I've read lemon juice over bleach, again fill and rinse and run through the lines a few times.

Bill.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

you could open the low point drain and run a bunch of water through the holding tank, and if you haven't used the gray and black tanks yet, you could run water through the pipes into the grey and black water tanks and let it run out onto the ground if you haven't used the tanks yet.

that will help flush it all out.

scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mjatalley said:


> Okay - brand new TT but where we picked it up from had sulfer water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost...









1) Fill tank with a cup of bleach - Let sit for 1hr - Drain via all locations
2) Fill tank this time adding 1/4 box of baking powder - Let sit for 1hr - Drain via all locations
3) Fill tank - empty tank (no waiting)
4) Enjoy the taste of fresh water.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 1) Fill tank with a cup of bleach - Let sit for 1hr - Drain via all locations
> 2) Fill tank this time adding 1/4 box of baking *powder* - Let sit for 1hr - Drain via all locations
> 3) Fill tank - empty tank (no waiting)
> 4) Enjoy the taste of fresh water.
> [snapback]91141[/snapback]​


Baking soda and baking powder are two different things.....
I'm pretty sure you want baking soda.
I have been wrong before though.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Agree with Oregon Camper with one correction --BAKING SODA...!!!

If you use Baking Powder your tank will begin to rise after an hour --


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Agree with Oregon Camper with one correction --BAKING SODA...!!!
> 
> If you use Baking Powder your tank will begin to rise after an hour --
> 
> ...


So what would lemon juice and baking power make, lemon bars









Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Fill tank with a cup of bleach - Let sit for 1hr - Drain via all locations
> ...


Man!! That's two errors in one day. Of course I meant baking soda. Guess I should just log off and go get a beer.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

or you could just fill the tank with beer.....


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> If you use Baking Powder your tank will begin to rise after an hour --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO. We can always count on Ghosty for a come-back.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > If you use Baking Powder your tank will begin to rise after an hour --
> ...


LMAO as well - Good one!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > Agree with Oregon Camper with one correction --BAKING SODA...!!!
> ...


You guys just crack me up LOL









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Laugh all you want guys, but 7heaven has a great idea here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

You guys vote for Branson for the national rally and I'll do it, might be kind of foamy by the time I get to camp....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

7heaven said:


> You guys vote for Branson for the national rally and I'll do it, might be kind of foamy by the time I get to camp....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'd all be standing by your outdoor shower all night long. Can you imagine the workout the waterpump would have?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

But seriously folks...

Dumb question time. How do you get the baking soda into the fresh water tank?
I'm thinking funnel with a hose, but is there something I'm missing?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

That's what we do, mix it in a gallon jug of water and pour it in via funnel.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

7heaven said:


> That's what we do, mix it in a gallon jug of water and pour it in via funnel.
> [snapback]91964[/snapback]​


Ditto Here

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> But seriously folks...
> 
> Dumb question time. How do you get the baking soda into the fresh water tank?
> I'm thinking funnel with a hose, but is there something I'm missing?
> ...


Mix in hot water then pour into tank via funnel.


----------

